# "The Funnel" area?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I fished with some friends recently out of Destin. 

They referred to an area called the "Funnel" to the East of the pass. 

Anyone have some general coordinates for the area? I would imagine this is an area like the Nipple in that it is not an exact location but a general area.

Thanks.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang 286 views and nobody knows?

Is this a top secret spot or it doesn't exsist? 

I have fished the gulf for 25 years and never heard of it. 

It maybe an area that is too general. As my buddy didn't really have any lat/longs either. He just heads SE of Destin pass for about 15-20 miles.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I have a chart with an area called the funnel on it, I'll check it out and let you know. The place I'm thinking of is south or south-southwest of Destin pass though. There are a few places with names near the edge. One is called the Hour Glass and the other is the Funnel I think. There is a blue water spot to the east-southeast of the pass but it is way the heck out there because the continental shelf drop off starts veering farther away from the coast as you go east. I'll get you the name for that also. I think my chart may be on the boat so it may be a few days. If you were way out it may be the blue water place. Anyhow, even if it is not marked by name on a regular chart it is easy to see because the depth contour lines are in the shape of a funnel IIRC.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thx Naby. 

If you get that info I would appreciate it.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

